#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 大家幾乎都會做的--改造課本上的照片

## J.C.

先看看這段影片吧 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYX_-unYgSw[/youtube]

大家最常畫的塗鴉是哪一種呢?
我是畫七孔流血 第三者介入 兵器插入之類的最多 ^^;

----------


## ocarina2112

哇啊....
裡面我全幹過了XD

除了75的箭矢很少畫之外

其他都很平均耶...

只要課上到哪就畫到哪

通常老師在問上到哪裡的時侯...

就算沒有在聽沒在上課

看畫畫是畫到哪就知道了XDXD"

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

畫狼...畫自創故事的場面....一堆~XD""
所以架構好的圖幾乎有6成以上都是在課本上...T_T"""

----------


## 狼王白牙

我最常做的看到最後才出現啊, 居然是第一名   :Shocked:  

也就是給圖畫加上台詞

第二常做的是給人物加上眼鏡 <--這個好像沒有介紹到

----------


## ocarina2112

加上眼鏡的有啊@@

只是他們是加墨鏡

不過應該都差不多吧...@@

----------


## N.G.

...... e196 

曾畫過頭上長出謎樣植物.臉部改造.接身體.....

還有一些連我自己也看不懂得謎樣生物和機器人   e81

----------


## Katsuya XII

我...是一開始就出現的那個(就是在別人額頭上寫字的那個),或者是加上墨鏡

----------


## 野狼1991

嘿嘿~我的課本上都有這些圖耶~
有一次老師突襲檢查課本
被罰從買一本新的
(因為都是畫.改編畫的=  =1111)

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

e196 課本.....,滿滿的塗鴉滿滿的筆記,不是塗鴉就是筆記,筆記中參雜塗鴉
通常畫些小圖,不然就是在上面的惡搞如果畫嚴重血腥之類的被老師發現會被拉去做心理輔導

----------


## 疾風黑狼

=  =
我也都有玩過....
有次還被位大嘴巴同學看到
他就一直跟別人說我畫的=  =
之後就很少這樣玩了
(我:我幼小的心靈受到嚴重的傷害
天音:最好是這樣
我:QQ神怎嚜可以這樣說阿~?)

----------


## Wolfy

我看到兩次國父了.

我很少在課本上亂畫.
因為被我爸看到的話我會死的很慘.

不過還是畫過了....Orz~

是鬍子....還有額頭的皺紋. 還有墨鏡.

----------


## 翼緋麟

裡面的都有畫過吧

我比較偏好 亂槍掃射 流星槌攻擊 神雷滅頂  加台詞  變性  第3者介入

因為畫越誇張 上課時我旁邊的會抽筋的越嚴重

只有國中課本是一張也不放過的 現在要找也沒有了(全丟了)

----------


## ocarina2112

> 裡面的都有畫過吧
> 
> 我比較偏好 亂槍掃射 流星槌攻擊 神雷滅頂  加台詞  變性  第3者介入
> 
> 因為畫越誇張 上課時我旁邊的會抽筋的越嚴重
> 
> 只有國中課本是一張也不放過的 現在要找也沒有了(全丟了)


以前會跟同學交換著畫..

然後旁邊的等著看，不會怕他抽筋~XP

還蠻有趣的~~

反正上課沒趴著睡覺就是在幹這檔事了~XP

----------


## 食老TPOA

啊啦？
怎麼沒有打馬賽克的選項？
小生課本的圖都被打上馬賽克的說~(完全的黑~XD)

----------


## Kasar

最長做的大概就是讓人物持槍吧@@

或者加上一些標章之類的(如:納粹卐字 軍階啥有的沒的)

也會加對白(第三者)下去

----------


## uoiea

我從來沒做過耶@@,我的課本向來是最乾淨的
國中的時候有一次地理老師還叫我的號碼說我在參考書上面畫無敵鐵金剛,全班震驚......不過老師拿過去翻一翻,課本好白,我想是老師弄錯號碼了(還好我沒有畫課本,不然就死定啦,那個老師會拿棍子打屁股打很痛^^)

----------


## TYPHOON

有時候課本上面出現地圖時我會研究地圖上的道路會拼成啥圖形再描出來
我同學還曾經給古聖先賢上濃妝

----------


## tsuki.白

記得我以前的課本沒有一張插圖是不遭殃的>w<

最喜歡把那些偉人頭像改成四不像的怪物XD~~(被巴
什麽方法都有用到
上學期還把一個收垃圾老爺爺的插畫改成超酷時髦BOY的樣子(同學笑抽

----------


## 幻貓

以前我比較常畫小小人決鬥~
有時候也會為作者裝飾一點弓箭上去XDD~


不過升高中主要是畫在空白紙上啦~課本盡量保持乾淨
只有偶爾在某幾頁畫一兩隻貓咪~

----------


## 狄亞哥

嗯....我曾經把英文課本上面插圖(我是用最後一屆的國編本)
很多改成有點色色的內容=口="
EX:+乳溝、手的位置摸象怪怪的地方 (炸)
後來被同學上課拿來當A漫傳閱....囧

不過就因為這樣給人印象不好*.*

所以後來就沒再畫這種東西了0.0"
所以高一還當選全班最純潔的男生XDDDDD

----------


## 囧小狐

上面說的 我都做過囧
不過我比較喜歡幫禿頭的人+頭髮OR帽子......
還有把男生改造成女生囧囧囧

----------


## 野

我還算滿少畫課本的~

但是我同學可就恐怖了= ="
軍訓課本封面的孔明= ="
被畫了鬍子、腮紅、睫毛、眼線....= ="""
孔明事後就事後就是美到爆XD"

----------


## Net.狼

小生國小時畫很兇阿~~每本課本都被小生玷汙(!?)過...
除了數學
位啥?因為數學是唯一不用背的科目啊~~
上課認真點聽回家就不用讀書了XD
小生畫的大多都是濃妝 厚嘴唇 麻疹 各種破壞臉部的事情
(讓你沒形象啦~沒形象)

上了國中以後小生就不再畫課本了
因為書="=要錢啊~~畫不下去
小生家經濟不是很好
所以漸漸養成超級小心使用物品的習慣
從這時開始
小生塗鴉都畫在廢紙 傳單的背後之類的
這樣有好的作品也才可以保存好~

PS.小生不殘害自己的課本...但是!!跟同學一起殘害他的課本  :Laughing:  !!

----------


## MuMu

噗~看完之後我笑了(回憶湧出)
印象最多的大概是箭矢吧
其他還有流星槌、刀、劍、食物、等等的...
連最熱門的遊戲套裝都給他硬加上去~噗


不過...當老師們回收課本檢查筆記的時候...
免不了被唸上一陣子...暈

----------


## 好喝的茶

為什麼！為什麼都沒我塗鴉的方法啊(跪地)！

我……

我只是把課本上的人物都變成多啦○夢而已……(炸)

話說，我某個天兵同學，曾把整本書的簿皮撕去，
重新為它上新封面(汗)。
之後還嫌不夠，把整本書齊整地剪了幾個直角，
我相當好奇他是怎麼剪一本百多頁的書……OTL

----------


## 银眼狮王

自編對話
第三者介入+自編對話
大便+第三者介入+自編對話
改造生物+第三者介入+自編對話
???+自編對話(惡趣味

對了 
最近開始畫靈風套裝和死亡執行者 
WOW後遺症

----------


## 拉斯卡(Laska)

哦哦勾起了小學時的記憶XD

記得當時國文課本最慘
因為可以畫的最多(炸)
最有印象的就是:

被箭射成刺蝟(印象中畫了將近百支)、搞笑的對白、墨鏡

讓我們為那些課本誌哀(何?)


不過國中時就沒再畫了˙3˙

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

我幾乎每次都是畫狼......
有時候會畫圖騰.........
或者......無聊的時候........
會畫圓圈.......(謎：你真是很無聊！)

有時候會在重要人物的圖上.......
加鼻毛.........

其他同學都會把舊書賣出去........
不過........我的就..........
我老媽快被我氣死了！

----------

